# Campus Green 1967 Schwinn Collegiate with Rams Horn Handlebars?



## Drosentreter (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a Campus Green 1967 Schwinn Collegiate with rams horn handle bars in original condition. Anyone know if these bars are factory, or have any idea of value of the bike? I do have the original seat, it just isn’t on the bicycle.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 22, 2021)

That collegiate is not worth much maybe$50/75 where I am. The handlebars were not issued on the bike. Could have been a dealer change but I doubt it. The bars have a flat spot on the top of rams horn that is typical of the ones Schwinn used but I thought they were taller. Perhaps it is a junior bar set.  You could pull the bars and see if they are marked in center of knurling.


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 22, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That collegiate is not worth much maybe$50/75 where I am. The handlebars were not issued on the bike. Could have been a dealer change but I doubt it. The bars have a flat spot on the top of rams horn that is typical of the ones Schwinn used but I thought they were taller. Perhaps it is a junior bar set.  You could pull the bars and see if they are marked in center of knurling.



The bars are pretty valuable if nothing else correct? I believe these are as tall as the bars were for any bike, but I can’t imagine someone making this change after buying it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 22, 2021)

Drosentreter said:


> The bars are pretty valuable if nothing else correct?




I have seen them go for as much as $250 and as low as$70 depends on condition. There were 2 sizes  of those I believe. Yours look to be the shorter. I'm not sure which ones were used on the Schwinn Ramshorn Fastback. You are most likely correct about them being later and not installed by the dealer. However it was the late "60s anything was possible. That is a good solid bike it would clean up and ride nicely. Those tires may be expensive to replace not sure of availabilty of them. Good luck with the bike post more pics as you clean it up.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 22, 2021)

There aren't two sizes of Schwinn Rams Horn bars, just one size. You can tell if they are the Schwinn bars if they are marked Schwinn Rams Horn in the knurling on the bars where the stem mounts.

Wald made the bars for Schwinn, so you will see variations of the same style bars, but stamped Wadl in the middle and shaped a little differently than the Schwinn version of the bars. You can usually tell them apart by the angle of the bars, the Schwinn bars come more straight up from the bottom bends, where the Wald versions are angled out a little more.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 22, 2021)

Also, those do look like the Schwinn version, and yes, they do have value, I would say they are a solid $150 at least on eBay, especially if they clean up nicely and there aren't any large scrapes on them.


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 22, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> Also, those do look like the Schwinn version, and yes, they do have value, I would say they are a solid $150 at least on eBay, especially if they clean up nicely and there aren't any large scrapes on them.



Thank ya very much. Besides some minor rust(probably will polish right off) they should clean up great.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 22, 2021)

rfeagleye said:


> There aren't two sizes of Schwinn Rams Horn bars, just one size. You can tell if they are the Schwinn bars if they are marked Schwinn Rams Horn in the knurling on the bars where the stem mounts.
> 
> Wald made the bars for Schwinn, so you will see variations of the same style bars, but stamped Wadl in the middle and shaped a little differently than the Schwinn version of the bars. You can usually tell them apart by the angle of the bars, the Schwinn bars come more straight up from the bottom bends, where the Wald versions are angled out a little more.



So the other taller set was most likely a Wald product or someone all together different? 


rfeagleye said:


> Schwinn Rams Horn



I have never seen a real Schwinn set, are they marked with the words Rams Horn or are they just marked Schwinn and a date?


----------



## nick tures (Nov 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> So the other taller set was most likely a Wald product or someone all together different?
> 
> I have never seen a real Schwinn set, are they marked with the words Rams Horn or are they just marked Schwinn and a date




i just sold a set, the were short schwinns, they were stamped schwinn rams horns with no date,  i also have seen taller schwinn and also had a set of short wald ones to


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 24, 2021)

nick tures said:


> i just sold a set, the were short schwinns, they were stamped schwinn rams horns with no date,  i also have seen taller schwinn and also had a set of short wald ones to



What did they go for?


----------



## nick tures (Nov 24, 2021)

Drosentreter said:


> What did they go for?



i got $100


----------



## Drosentreter (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you.


----------

